# Cookie mill



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

:shock: I made the stupid mistake of laughingly telling my wife she should do her christmas cookies in my smoker because of the capacity. DUH! 
Guess who spent his afternoon baking snickerdoodles for a trial run!
Of coarse I had to constantly perform cookie samplings. Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a tough jobâ€¦yadda yadda! :oops: 

And _*no*_ I _*did not*_ smoke the cookies, in fact I did clean my smokerâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s grease pan and racks and wood drawers and water tray. :roll:


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 3, 2006)

Upgraded from Smoking Fanatic to Cookie Chef ... look out pies and cakes are coming. But having first chair at sample time _IS_ a bonus


----------



## joed617 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Carl, That's kinda funny telling the wife she could bake cookies on the smoker and you wind up doing the baking.  Good thing I read your post twice to be sure that your wife didn't do the baking it was you. I was going to tell my wife she could do the dishes in the smoker that way I'd get the dishes done and the smoker cleaned.. I left well enough alone cause the same may have happend to me .. I'd wind up doing the dishes in the smoker.. So any pics of these cookies? 

Joe


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Have learned not to tell wife anything about my smokers... :lol:


----------



## ultramag (Dec 3, 2006)

Not even a subtle hint of that sweet smokey flavor? 

Seriously, did you bake them directly on the racks or on pans? What did you think of the samples? 

Snickerdoodles are one of my favorite cookies. I bet they are cheap to send in the mail. ;)


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 3, 2006)

No smokey flavorâ€¦SoFalQuerâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s finishing sauce covered it up! :lol: 
I used cookie sheets!
Yeah, they were real good (_*were*_ being the key word!)
The grandkids were visiting, need I say more!

They even got into the box waiting for FEDEX that said Ultramag! Ainâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t life a B**ch! :cry:

Cest la vie!


p.s. I try to keep my stainless smoker pretty clean (itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s new right now, but that will change) :roll:


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 3, 2006)

ultramag, if you can sweet talk Up in smoke to send ya some snickerdoodles... you'll run some over to me won't ya? It's only a short 3 hr or so drive


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 4, 2006)

In all honesty, they started out to be snickerdoodles but when I started to roll them in sugar & cinnamon, all my cinnamon was gone so red & green sugar sprinkles had to bridge the gap! :oops:


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmmmm, a likely story. You still can't blame a guy for trying.  :( 

PC, I'll just send you all of them I get since I'm a giver. :twisted:


----------



## vulcan75001 (Dec 4, 2006)

you could always try rolling them in the rib rub....should be an interesting combo...


----------

